

Less Lag, More Frag - Eset Tee Shirt - help me get one please - teksquisite
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150202013805908&set=a.10150158319155908.331653.56844830907&theater

======
teksquisite
They are saying that it is NOT for sale. They "might" have a contest because I
have twittered and FB'd about wanting it. I have to have it. Hacker News
please help me get one!

